# Revenge of the Examiner



## Waterrat (Apr 12, 2012)

"Revenge is a dish best served cold" ... someone famous said.

Snake man is sprung | Northern Rivers News | Local News in Northern Rivers | Clarence Valley Daily Examiner


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 12, 2012)

mwhahaha


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh dear :facepalm:


----------



## Striker (Apr 12, 2012)

What a bizarre story. Pretty high stakes getting taipans and death adders to bite your daughter....unless you didn't like her for some reason.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 12, 2012)

I love this article.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 12, 2012)

Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 12, 2012)

Hahaha i like the comment "Does he now go under the trademark 'snake-less man'?".


----------



## Carnelian (Apr 12, 2012)

haha, love it. 

Still don't get how anyone can register the words "snakeman" when you can be guaranteed every snake catcher who gets a name for him/herself in an area would no doubt be called that.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

I grew up in Traralgon it's funny these articles, there's lots of ppl who get this attention and ppl who have way worse things going on that get no to very little press how's your mate going Michael? I see He's selling up. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 12, 2012)

I get the feeling the journo *really* enjoyed writing that one.


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 12, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> "Revenge is a dish best served cold" ... someone famous said.
> 
> Snake man is sprung | Northern Rivers News | Local News in Northern Rivers | Clarence Valley Daily Examiner



"Revenge is a dish best served cold" ... someone famous said (Klingon proverb) for those Star Trek fans out there also it's mentioned in Kill Bill.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you mje, it's always good to know the origins.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 12, 2012)

That's very funny.

Incidentally, sloppy journalism if readers had to alert The Examiner to something easily found through a quick Google search! Maybe I should tell Media Watch?


----------



## Gruni (Apr 12, 2012)

The first written appearance of the proverb "revenge is a dish best served cold" is often wrongly credited to the novel _Les liaisons dangereuses_ (1782); it does not, in fact, appear there in any form. Its earliest identified appearance in European literature is in the 1841 French novel _Mathilde_ by Marie Joseph Eugène Sue: _la vengeance se mange très-bien froide_ — there italicized as if quoting a proverbial saying — published in Spain translation in 1846 as _revenge is very good eaten cold_.


And used in Francis Ford Coppola's 'The Godfather'; "My Father used to say that revenge is a dish best served cold." - Michael Corleone.

Not to mention the idea was used by Will Shakespeare as the foundation of 'Hamlet', where Hamlet bides his time to sek revnge on his uncle for murdering his fathr and taking his mother as wife.

As for Hoser, I think his claims and cries about 'snakeman' being his intelctual property (or what ever lever of copyright) are not really about to be rspected givn his fall from th pedestal.


----------



## blakehose (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate that man with a passion.


----------



## snake79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Hahaha i like the comment "Does he now go under the trademark 'snake-less man'?".



LOve it


----------

